# 84 year old lady needs new bike: suggestions please



## MikeG (11 Mar 2014)

My mother in law still rides. She does a flat route, 15 miles, 2 or 3 times a week, and probably averages 8 or 9 mph.

When her 20+ year old bike developed some problems, my father in law roped it down hard in his trailer and drove it into the bike shop, where they found that he had wrecked both wheels and the derraileur with his enthusiastic tying down. There are no replacement parts suitable, so we are on the hunt for a replacement bike.

Now, lots of gears are going to befuddle an old person used to just 5 or 6 non-indexed gears, so forget a triple chainring with 8 or 10 at the back. Obviously it doesn't need to be very sporty! A traditional ladies frame, allowing her to step-through, is important, as is an almost upright seating position. The budget isn't an issue, but please don't suggest buying 2nd hand, as they have no idea what they are looking for. Plus, they will need a lot of support from their bike shop in buying and setting this thing up, and it will need to be delivered, to save the tying-down-in-the-trailer problem or the alternative of an 84 year old riding through Leicester traffic and out along a busy A road to Desford.

Any suggestions?

Mike


----------



## raindog (11 Mar 2014)

MikeG said:


> There are no replacement parts suitable


I find that difficult to believe.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Mar 2014)

Paper bike company sounds a likely candidate


----------



## srw (11 Mar 2014)

A Pendleton from Halfords, or a Pashley. Hub gears and bomb-proof. Or what about a Brompton?


----------



## MikeG (11 Mar 2014)

raindog said:


> I find that difficult to believe.



Two different shops have told her the same thing. I dunno......I have never seen the bike.

Anyway, they are set on a new bike now, and as the old one weighs about the same as a motorbike, apparently, it sounds like the right decision to me.


----------



## MikeG (11 Mar 2014)

srw said:


> A Pendleton from Halfords, or a Pashley. Hub gears and bomb-proof. Or what about a Brompton?



I'll have a look. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Mar 2014)

srw said:


> A Pendleton from Halfords, or a Pashley. Hub gears and bomb-proof. Or what about a Brompton?


Funnily enough I originally thought of a Brompton due to the upright position and being able to stick in the boot of their care to stop future enthusiastic tie down issues.


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2014)

Decathlon have a new electric assist for £400 I believe !!


----------



## Ian H (11 Mar 2014)

Brompton handling is a bit 'quick' if you're not used to it.


----------



## MikeG (11 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> Decathlon have a new electric assist for £400 I believe !!


Impressive, but she doesn't need any help.



srw said:


> A Pendleton from Halfords, or a Pashley. Hub gears and bomb-proof. Or what about a Brompton?



The Brompton, or any other folding bike, isn't going to be the answer. We actually have to find something that is very similar to her existing bike, simply because of the difficulty an old person has with adapting to new things. So full sized wheels, please!

-

Although the Ashwells look like absolute classics, the Pendleton's are probably more likely a candidate. However, I just don't think that Halfords are going to be the right people to assist in the purchasing of a bike for people who need an awful lot of input & help.


----------



## Roadrider48 (11 Mar 2014)

My dad was the same. You couldn't get him off the bike, even at 85.


----------



## buggi (11 Mar 2014)

A Bobbin bike is what you want. Similar to a Pashley or Pendleton but not as heavy and is prettier and a choice of up to 6 gears. Also cheaper than the other two at around £350ish.

whatever you get, i would get it quick bcoz you don't want her to lose any fitness and at her age that might happen quite quickly.


----------



## London Female (11 Mar 2014)

What about the ridgeback avenida 3 speed ladies. I was considering this for my short commute as it comes with mudguards and rack as standards and is a low step through frame. Have a look on Evans site, unfortunately I can't post a link at the moment.


----------



## buggi (11 Mar 2014)

i found a link. Plenty of UK bike shops stock them.
http://www.bobbinbikes.co.uk/bicycles/


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Mar 2014)

http://www.paper-bicycle.com


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Mar 2014)

She could have a look in Julies Cycles in Leicester (on Clarendon Park Road) I think they are predominantly a Giant stockist now, but their website shows a few step through traditional bikes. Per their site they will deliver bikes.

http://www.juliescycles.co.uk/index.asp


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2014)

http://www.chargebikes.com/bicycle-collection/grater-1-mixte

I have just bought the one with the normal top tube being younger but it is essentially the same I think. Single front chainring so no front derailleur to concern her and just an 8 speed cassette on the back that seems to give a very good range.


----------



## MikeG (11 Mar 2014)

srw said:


> .......whatever you get, i would get it quick bcoz you don't want her to lose any fitness and at her age that might happen quite quickly.



They'll be buying in the next few days. Hopefully riding again by the weekend.


----------



## MikeG (11 Mar 2014)

Brilliant, folks. Appreciate all the input. 

The Paper-Bicycle isn't the answer, as it is too different from what she is riding, but the Charge Grater Mixte looks ideal, as do some of the Bobbin bikes.

I'll get my wife to phone these suggestions through this evening, and I'll let you know what they end up buying.

Thanks again.

Mike_ (I hope I'm still riding when I'm 84!)_


----------



## vickster (11 Mar 2014)

Fantastic, good on her


----------



## andyfraser (11 Mar 2014)

buggi said:


> i found a link. Plenty of UK bike shops stock them.
> http://www.bobbinbikes.co.uk/bicycles/



I love this: http://www.bobbinbikes.co.uk/bobbin-scout/
It reminds me of the bike I used to ride in the 80s. I sometimes wish I still had that old bike.


----------



## Globalti (11 Mar 2014)

My Mum is 84 and as fit as a butcher's dog. She leads a local Ramblers group, goes to the gym once a week, walks the neighbour's dog 3 times a week and is loving the Specialized Vita that Gti Junior and I persuaded her to buy when she wasn't getting on with her Land Rover shopping bike. The rest of the family who live near her are waiting to blame me when she falls off and breaks something.This summer Gti J and I are going down with our own bikes to teach her the basics of through and off and drafting.


----------



## MarkF (11 Mar 2014)

I bought my mother (76) a folder last summer, a Dahon D7 and she took to it straight away. She was having too much trouble with her "normal" bike and car cycle rack and I thought it was demotivating her, now she simply chucks the bike in the boot. If I had thought more, I'd have got one of the B'twin Tilts, they have some great design/convenience details that make the Dahon look old hat..


----------



## annedonnelly (11 Mar 2014)

buggi said:


> i found a link. Plenty of UK bike shops stock them.
> http://www.bobbinbikes.co.uk/bicycles/


They are pretty. I saw one in my brother's LBS and had to work hard to resist. Luckily it was late at night and closed.


----------



## annedonnelly (11 Mar 2014)

MikeG said:


> My mother in law still rides. She does a flat route, 15 miles, 2 or 3 times a week, and probably averages 8 or 9 mph.
> 
> Plus, they will need a lot of support from their bike shop in buying and setting this thing up, and it will need to be delivered, to save the tying-down-in-the-trailer problem or the alternative of an 84 year old riding through Leicester traffic and out along a busy A road to Desford.
> 
> ...



If they're going to need support from the LBS then I'd be concentrating on whatever they can supply. And she'll want to try it out before she buys...


----------



## Jenkins (11 Mar 2014)

A couple of the ladies I work with have uprights that would seem to fit the bill - one rides a Pashley Princess with a 5 speed hub gear while the other has a Dawes Duchess with a seven speed dérailleur set-up.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Mar 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> http://www.paper-bicycle.com


Liked the post because I love my single speed Paper Bike 
However, it's not suitable for an older lady with no mechanical support. I am 51  can manage the 3 stone bike no problems, but I guess an older lady could find it a challenge.
There are geared ones available (hub gears) but the problem would be in case of a flat: I had to learn how to fix an eventual puncture without removing the wheels, as the hub gears and brakes make it really difficult.
Best luck in finding a suitable bike for the formidable lady rider, wish I had the same stamina!


----------



## Profpointy (11 Mar 2014)

This is such a brilliant post and an inspiration to us all. Remember in 15 years or so, she'll be reqdy to challange Monsieur Marchand's record ! Whilst I accept that for a lady of a certain age, a lady's frame might be easier for getting her leg over as it were, there's otherwise still a good deal to be said for somethg fairly lightweight and good quality rather than a heavy traditional bike. Fair enough, perhaps not a full on "racer" but a hevay 3 speed isn't the easiest thing to pedal at the best of times and not something i'd be keen on riding further than a mile or two and she's got 30+ years over a young whipper snapper like me - perhqps a decathlon or boardman hybrid might be the thing - perhaps a triple, though a a rolhoff or affline might be sensible too.


----------



## Burton (12 Mar 2014)

If it were me I'd see if there's an Edinburgh Bicycle Co-Operative nearby - they stock Pashley (or at least the one by my college does), which is what I'd recommend.


----------



## Profpointy (12 Mar 2014)

User3094 said:


>



Good choice - just mudguards and a wicker shopping basket and jobs a good un


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Mar 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Liked the post because I love my single speed Paper Bike
> However, it's not suitable for an older lady with no mechanical support. I am 51  can manage the 3 stone bike no problems, but I guess an older lady could find it a challenge.
> There are geared ones available (hub gears) but the problem would be in case of a flat: I had to learn how to fix an eventual puncture without removing the wheels, as the hub gears and brakes make it really difficult.
> Best luck in finding a suitable bike for the formidable lady rider, wish I had the same stamina!


Interesting as I'm seriously thinking of one of these as a perfect commuter bike I could leave outside the wards. They hire them in Manchester so I'm going to get one for 24 hours and see what they're like in the hills of rossendale, the gearing seems ok at 31". I'm just worried about the weight and internal brakes being capable on three or four mile down hill sections and over heating / brake fade.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Mar 2014)

It's fantastic that she is still able to ride at that frequency at that age, and that her old man is a gorilla who can wreck a bike with a bit of rope!

My in laws are nearly 70. My MiL has given up already!

Pashley I say.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Mar 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> It's fantastic that she is still able to ride at that frequency at that age, and that her old man is a gorilla who can wreck a bike with a bit of rope!
> 
> My in laws are nearly 70. My MiL has given up already!
> 
> Pashley I say.


The gorilla part made me chuckle.


----------



## Globalti (12 Mar 2014)

The problem with step-through frames is their inherent weakness; there's no top tube to brace the frame so it will be wanting to fold up. This means the tubing has to be stronger, which, in the case of cheap tubing, means thicker and heavier. A proper two triangle frame is a much stronger structure and can be lighter and better to ride.


----------



## vickster (12 Mar 2014)

Trek do a step through flatbar is she fancies something a bit more 'modern' looking

http://www.bicycledoctor.co.uk/shop/trek-7-0fx-step-through/

Specialized do something similar with the Vita I think


----------



## Profpointy (12 Mar 2014)

Globalti said:


> The problem with step-through frames is their inherent weakness; there's no top tube to brace the frame so it will be wanting to fold up. This means the tubing has to be stronger, which, in the case of cheap tubing, means thicker and heavier. A proper two triangle frame is a much stronger structure and can be lighter and better to ride.



well ok, that's true so far as it goes, but this is for a rather elderly lady who we are given to understand needs a lady's frame as she's possibly not as supple as she was 50 years ago .


----------



## MikeG (12 Mar 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> I...... this is for a rather elderly lady who we are given to understand needs a lady's frame as she's possibly not as supple as she was 50 years ago .



Exactly. Trying to throw your leg over a saddle in your 80's is going to end in failure sooner or later.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Mar 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Interesting as I'm seriously thinking of one of these as a perfect commuter bike I could leave outside the wards. They hire them in Manchester so I'm going to get one for 24 hours and see what they're like in the hills of rossendale, the gearing seems ok at 31". I'm just worried about the weight and internal brakes being capable on three or four mile down hill sections and over heating / brake fade.


Sorry for the late reply.
The paper bike is indeed the perfect commuter if the commute is not too hilly. I've got the single speed one, can do short steep hills ok, no doubt the geared version is much better.
Good points of this bike: always ready, just pump up your tyres once a week. Never needs cleaning, chain can be left undisturbed for months riding in torrential rain, brakes perform impeccably in any weather, no need to change pads till the 10.000 mile mark - according to the manufacturer, Nick, whom I met a couple of times.
No worries about failing batteries, the dynamos are adequate for an urban commute - you may want to supplement them if riding unlit paths.
Once the balloon tyres start to roll, it takes minimal effort to keep it going, kept up with @Mad Doug Biker on his racer once, on a very flat cycle path I must admit 
The bike is also a a focal point of interest if you want to pull another cyclist 
Bad points:
Mine weights 3 stone, it is though an earlier model, one of the first 3 built. Maybe the newer ones are lighter.
Mine has no rack eyelets, you can however easily fit a basket. Again, newer models may differ.
It is very prone to rust. Repairs and cable changes are difficult: I crashed on it, broke the rear mudguard fixing, got a new one from Nick, but the mechanic had a hard time removing the broken rusted fitting, eventually had to saw it off.
Inner tube changes at the roadside are impossible, however I never had a flat using the bike almost every day for the potholed commute since last summer.
It rattles 
I understand a brand new one costs in excess of a thousand pounds - got mine ex demonstration model from the local bike station for 300.
If you are willing to spend that kind of money for the perfect commuter, I am sure another more flexible and lighter bike with hub gears, chain guard, hub brakes and dynamos could be found.
Hope this has helped


----------



## MikeG (13 Mar 2014)

Which rather misses the point that my MIL wants a bike similar to her existing one, with 700 diameter wheels.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Mar 2014)

MikeG said:


> Which rather misses the point that my MIL wants a bike similar to her existing one, with 700 diameter wheels.


Sorry, was answering to @bromptonfb, thread hyjacking, my apologies


----------



## MikeG (13 Mar 2014)

No problem.......


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Mar 2014)

She could always get a Suzuki 500...


----------



## MikeG (13 Mar 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> She could always get a Suzuki 500...


We'd certainly come into our inheritance a whole lot sooner..........


----------



## young Ed (13 Mar 2014)

MikeG said:


> Exactly. Trying to throw your leg over a saddle in your 80's is going to end in failure sooner or later.


sometimes i struggle at the very old age of 15!  
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (13 Mar 2014)

maybe i need this for my future ironman triathlon! plus a wicker basket on the front 
http://flyingpigeon-la.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/toer_populair_t3.jpg





proper job with a bottle dynamo and hub brakes front and rear! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> maybe i need this for my future ironman triathlon! plus a wicker basket on the front
> http://flyingpigeon-la.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/toer_populair_t3.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh ....


----------



## Sara_H (13 Mar 2014)

MarkF said:


> I bought my mother (76) a folder last summer, a Dahon D7 and she took to it straight away. She was having too much trouble with her "normal" bike and car cycle rack and I thought it was demotivating her, now she simply chucks the bike in the boot. If I had thought more, I'd have got one of the B'twin Tilts, they have some great design/convenience details that make the Dahon look old hat..


I was thinking of suggesting something like my Hoptown 5, which is a rebadged Dahon Vitesse. Very comfortable, low step through, seven speed. I've got a pannier rack on the back and a klic-fix basket on the front.

ETA - sorry, just saw that you're looking for big wheels - ignore me!


----------



## MarkF (14 Mar 2014)

MikeG said:


> Which rather misses the point that my MIL wants a bike similar to her existing one, with 700 diameter wheels.



So did my mum, now she says she doesn't notice the difference (20" - 700c)


----------



## david k (14 Mar 2014)

buggi said:


> i found a link. Plenty of UK bike shops stock them.
> http://www.bobbinbikes.co.uk/bicycles/


they look great


----------



## e-rider (14 Mar 2014)

MikeG said:


> My mother in law still rides. She does a flat route, 15 miles, 2 or 3 times a week, and probably averages 8 or 9 mph.
> 
> When her 20+ year old bike developed some problems, my father in law roped it down hard in his trailer and drove it into the bike shop, where they found that he had wrecked both wheels and the derraileur with his enthusiastic tying down. There are no replacement parts suitable, so we are on the hunt for a replacement bike.
> 
> ...


the last people I'd rely on to set-up a bike would be a bike shop! Usually they are totally useless!


----------



## Ellillowladex (14 Mar 2014)

e-rider said:


> the last people I'd rely on to set-up a bike would be a bike shop! Usually they are totally useless!



I agree - too many LBS these days just want to sell you a new bike, with mostly junior level staff trained just up to fit the pedals and straighten the bars when it comes out if the box! Need to find a proper old school LBS!


----------



## e-rider (14 Mar 2014)

Ellillowladex said:


> I agree - too many LBS these days just want to sell you a new bike, with mostly junior level staff trained just up to fit the pedals and straighten the bars when it comes out if the box! Need to find a proper old school LBS!


indeed, and it's no surprise when most LBS get paid 6-7 quid per hour. A motor mechanic certainly wouldn't work for that wage.


----------



## Platinum (14 Mar 2014)

Batavus Monte Carlo, extra-low step through frame.


----------



## young Ed (14 Mar 2014)

Platinum said:


> Batavus Monte Carlo, extra-low step through frame.


the adjustable stem might be good for an elder lady? does look rather heavy though
Cheers Ed


----------



## Bromptonaut (14 Mar 2014)

Ian H said:


> Brompton handling is a bit 'quick' if you're not used to it.



Agree in spades. Broke my hip falling from mine when it 'flick rolled' on a greasy surface. I'm a bloke and was 52 at time so likely stronger bones than an elderly lady.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Mar 2014)

Edinburgh Bikes Revolution Heritage Deluxe is a comfy, lighter than a Pashley step through Dutch bike with hubbed everything (£450ish), or the standard Heritage has V brakes & 7 derailleur gears on one twist grip (£350 ish). 

Mrs SBIB has a standard Heritage that I uses as my emergency commuter, the 7 gears are fine for rolling along on the flat and my lumpy occasionally steep hills. They also have a few other ladies models from the bigger names in store too.

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/pro...ge-deluxe-13?bct=browse/bicycles/womens-bikes

Alterantely Decathlon Elops range of ladies step throughs are decent if a tad heavy, the 5 is quite a nice distinctive understated colour scheme would be fine for the flat riding you mention. they are at the budget end of the market but as with most of the Decathlon range, better than the price point suggests.


----------



## Platinum (16 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> the adjustable stem might be good for an elder lady? does look rather heavy though
> Cheers Ed


20kg, about average for a fully equipped Dutch bike, 7 hub gears, but might be too much if it needs lifted up stairs. Almost fancy one for myself because it's not so twee looking as the Victorian-type frames.


----------



## young Ed (16 Mar 2014)

e-rider said:


> the last people I'd rely on to set-up a bike would be a bike shop! Usually they are totally useless!


not if you find a good one but if you go to halfords the bike will be worse when you get it back then it is when you gave it to them!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Dan B (17 Mar 2014)

My wife has the Bobbin Brownie. It's an OK bike but definitely built to a price: the pressed steel chainset has warped, the chainguard is held on by the BB lockring (which means that it rattles continuously because precession causes it to loosen) and the brake blocks need replacing from the off if you are to have any chance of stopping in the wet. Also the paint chips/rubs away really easily.


----------



## Nigeyy (18 Mar 2014)

I do not know what to recommend, but I will say please do pass on my best wishes and tell her to keep cycling! That is terrific. I also echo a previous poster -get a replacement as soon as you can.


----------

